# Random S3 photo thread



## turbo slc 2.9l (Dec 4, 2003)

It'd be nice to have a thread in this forum where we can see some S3 photos!

I'll start with a couple that I've taken over the past few months of my own car.

Please add more, we can never see enough S3's! Enjoy:beer:











And a shot including my Corrado


----------



## Myles C. (Jun 14, 2006)

Nice... I will be sure to add some soon!


Myles C.
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rickmz (Jun 21, 2015)

Sweet! here are few pics. Vorsteiner FF-102 APR stage 1 tune, H&R sport springs & neuspeed air intake










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myles C. (Jun 14, 2006)

Myles C.
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## S3n (Nov 22, 2015)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## drquibley (Apr 11, 2015)

Thought I clicked "reply with quote".. whatever.. I'm referring to turbo slc 2.9l's post

Ive been looking for a really nice set of wheels lately. I really like the HRE floform wheels http://www.hrewheels.com/wheels/hre-flowform/ff01 are yours the HRE wheels here? Look like it.. Otherwise, what brand?. I like them a lot. Thanks.


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)

Keep this thread going. I love the S3.


----------



## Blaatzee (Nov 11, 2015)

I would love to post pictures of my S3 if I could figure out how.....


----------



## HurrayFive (Jul 12, 2015)

The best part is how stock it _looks_


----------



## primolak (Jul 30, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alloy07 (Jul 16, 2014)

Love looking at S3 photo's. Lots of nice one's here already. I really like Panther Black and was disappointed that it wasn't offered in 2016.


----------



## rickmz (Jun 21, 2015)

drquibley said:


> Thought I clicked "reply with quote".. whatever.. I'm referring to turbo slc 2.9l's post
> 
> Ive been looking for a really nice set of wheels lately. I really like the HRE floform wheels http://www.hrewheels.com/wheels/hre-flowform/ff01 are yours the HRE wheels here? Look like it.. Otherwise, what brand?. I like them a lot. Thanks.


Just an FYI not sure if you like Vorsteiner but they will be coming out with the FF101 for the S3 I am expecting a set later this month. They used my car for a shoot with the FF102 while is wait for FF101










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turbo slc 2.9l (Dec 4, 2003)

drquibley said:


> Thought I clicked "reply with quote".. whatever.. I'm referring to turbo slc 2.9l's post
> 
> Ive been looking for a really nice set of wheels lately. I really like the HRE floform wheels http://www.hrewheels.com/wheels/hre-flowform/ff01 are yours the HRE wheels here? Look like it.. Otherwise, what brand?. I like them a lot. Thanks.


Thanks, my wheels are actually VMR V710 19x8.5, the HRE's you mentioned are nice too:thumbup:


----------



## turbo slc 2.9l (Dec 4, 2003)

Nice pics everybody!



Alloy07 said:


> Love looking at S3 photo's. Lots of nice one's here already. I really like Panther Black and was disappointed that it wasn't offered in 2016.


I love Panther Black Crystal as well, as you can see by the color of my corrado, they have some similarities. I couldn't pass it up after I saw this color in person on the S3:thumb-up:


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)

Blaatzee said:


> I would love to post pictures of my S3 if I could figure out how.....


Install Taptalk on your phone. Find this thread on Taptalk. Upload pictures directly from your phone. Super easy.


----------



## tateltot (Dec 4, 2015)

You guys are making me want to take unpolished crappy pictures with my phone instead of the scenic backdrop and mountain road shots I'd planned.


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

iPhone pic


----------



## tateltot (Dec 4, 2015)

Really should take a better one soon.


----------



## will13k7 (Aug 30, 2015)

Some shots I took just after getting coils and exhaust:









































Ones that 034 took:


----------



## tateltot (Dec 4, 2015)

Looks great, Will. I saw your shots on their site. I'm in the South Bay. I'll probably be heading over there sooner than later.


----------



## rickmz (Jun 21, 2015)

will13k7 said:


> Some shots I took just after getting coils and exhaust:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice ride. What exhaust did you get


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bagrah01 (May 18, 2014)

turbo slc 2.9l said:


> It'd be nice to have a thread in this forum where we can see some S3 photos!
> 
> I'll start with a couple that I've taken over the past few months of my own car.
> 
> ...


What color is this, mythos?


----------



## TornadoR32 (May 18, 2006)

Bagrah01 said:


> What color is this, mythos?


It looks like an exclusive panther black to me.


----------



## TornadoR32 (May 18, 2006)

Just got mine on Saturday;


----------



## Tourenwagen (Dec 28, 2002)

TornadoR32 said:


> Just got mine on Saturday;


Car looks amazing - Congrats!

Did you order the grill blacked out like that?


----------



## TornadoR32 (May 18, 2006)

Tourenwagen said:


> Car looks amazing - Congrats!
> 
> Did you order the grill blacked out like that?


Yah its the black optic pkg, which is black grill, black trim around the windows, and body colored mirrors.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)




----------



## TornadoR32 (May 18, 2006)

johnnyR32 said:


> ic:


Hey bro.:wave:

That bottom photo though. :heart::heart:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

TornadoR32 said:


> Hey bro.:wave:
> 
> That bottom photo though. :heart::heart:


Hey bro :wave:

Come down and do S3 things.


----------



## tagsvags (Nov 25, 2005)

Johnny, love the color, but man that slammed suspension :screwy: sorry. Just my 0.2.


----------



## turbo slc 2.9l (Dec 4, 2003)

Bagrah01 said:


> What color is this, mythos?





TornadoR32 said:


> It looks like an exclusive panther black to me.


Good eyes, Panther Black Crystal is the correct color! 

However, luckily for me I have an early 2015 model, so I was able to get that color without _paying_ the exclusive paint price, as it was an option for MY 2015 only:thumbup:

The paint on my Corrado is a factory color option, Dark Burgundy Pearl Metallic (LC3U), and that color played a big factor with me deciding to go with Panther Black for the S3. :beer::thumbup:


Excellent photo's so far everybody!! I was surprised to see page 2 already, this is going to be good


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

DSC_2926 by Nick Larson, on Flickr


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

tagsvags said:


> Johnny, love the color, but man that slammed suspension :screwy: sorry. Just my 0.2.


that's ok everyone has their own taste. I loved the feel of the stock suspension with the mag ride but I like being low more haha. I bag most of my cars.


----------



## turbo slc 2.9l (Dec 4, 2003)

johnnyR32 said:


> that's ok everyone has their own taste. I loved the feel of the stock suspension with the mag ride but I like being low more haha. I bag most of my cars.


I personally wouldn't ever do bags on a car of my own, but I'll admit your car (and the others I've seen so far) look pretty awesome with a bagged setup! 

I have to ask, what kind of angle are the axles/cv's at when you have it lowered like in the 2nd photo? I'm guessing you don't drive around at that height..

Either way, excellent photo's!:thumbup:

Here's a few more that I found on my computer.


----------



## coolwater (Nov 27, 2007)

Couple of random shots this morning.


























-cW

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

Winter Mode.


DSC_4966-Edit by Nick Larson, on Flickr


----------



## coolwater (Nov 27, 2007)

DarkSideGTI said:


> Winter Mode.
> 
> 
> DSC_4966-Edit by Nick Larson, on Flickr


How'd it do in the snow?

-cW

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

coolwater said:


> How'd it do in the snow?
> 
> -cW
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I still have the stock Conti's on and I must say they are pretty terrible in the snow. I am able to get up hills ok, but stopping is another story.

Today I drove my 4Runner.

DSC_1793 by Nick Larson, on Flickr


----------



## tateltot (Dec 4, 2015)

A little better, though the car is really dirty.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

A couple pics of mine from this past summer


----------



## TornadoR32 (May 18, 2006)

Threw an intake on yesterday.


----------



## tateltot (Dec 4, 2015)

TornadoR32 said:


> Threw an intake on yesterday.


How do you like it? What's your experience like so far? Maybe post in another "thoughts" thread.


----------



## S3RENE (Nov 11, 2014)




----------



## JshWon (Aug 14, 2001)

S3RENE said:


>


Nice shots. What suspension are you running?


----------



## 3Peat (Nov 19, 2014)

darksidegti said:


> winter mode.
> 
> 
> dsc_4966-edit by nick larson, on flickr


this. Is. Awesome!!!


----------



## DarthVWer (May 18, 2015)

That is a sick photo my friend. Love it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FlowForm_Wheels (Jan 8, 2016)

Audi S3 with FlowForm FF01 Wheels in Liquid Silver


----------



## SotoDojo (Jan 16, 2016)

Hi all, first post. Here's some pics of when I took the car to El Mirage dry lake bed.


----------



## I've got the bug... (Jan 3, 2015)

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## I've got the bug... (Jan 3, 2015)

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## I've got the bug... (Jan 3, 2015)

Thats my beetle and my buddies panther black s3. He has an apr stage 1 tune and remus catback. I believe he has the dsg tune also. 

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yoshiman (Aug 21, 2015)

Bump.

Anyone have anymore pics? I ordered mine and should be here in a month or so... Can't wait!


----------



## will13k7 (Aug 30, 2015)

bumpy bumpy


----------



## soulflyer (Feb 18, 2012)

Plowing...


----------



## V3 DUB (Apr 1, 2011)

Here is an iPhone pic of mine.


----------



## Brunt182 (May 5, 2015)

Winter Mode... Come on Spring!


----------



## MCsquared81 (Feb 27, 2004)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tateltot (Dec 4, 2015)

MCsquared81 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That color is really growing on me. I haven't seen any in person.


----------



## will13k7 (Aug 30, 2015)




----------



## ctAL (Mar 7, 2013)

love it i emailed a shop in CT today called Excelerate Performance when i get mine


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

And custom color cars here? Saw that Audi will paint one any color for 3800 I think?


----------



## MCsquared81 (Feb 27, 2004)

GaBoYnFla said:


> And custom color cars here? Saw that Audi will paint one any color for 3800 I think?


Mine is Audi Exclusive Samoa Orange...there are a few other Members around with Exclusive colors. Someone just picked up a Merlin Purple S3 recently.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

MCsquared81 said:


> Mine is Audi Exclusive Samoa Orange...there are a few other Members around with Exclusive colors. Someone just picked up a Merlin Purple S3 recently.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I assume you had to order it right? How long did it take to get it?


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

TheBeardedCamera said:


> A few from a "Winter" shoot with Steve a few months back.
> 
> 13 Dec 2015 BW-1 by The Bearded Camera, on Flickr
> :beer::beer:




The wheels look really good on this car. I had them on my 2011 TTS....I'm not fond of the stock S3 wheels-any of them. Do you have any pics of the car at a street height-ie higher. Not stock but not slammed. I'm assuming this car is bagged!


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Has anyone used any of the Oettinger wheels on the S3's? I like their wheels-clean design and my favorite is plain silver paint on a black car or red car. They come in other colors too. They are 19x8.5 50et...






































Show pics if you know of a car with them.


----------



## TheMethLab (Jul 6, 2015)

Crappy pics but you get the idea.


----------



## Myles C. (Jun 14, 2006)

I thought I would add a little touch of red...











Myles C.
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## will13k7 (Aug 30, 2015)




----------



## YumacVW (Sep 19, 2009)

Some Nice S3's, i see some have lowered and added aftermarket wheels. How has the ride changed? i just bought a regular A3 but it rides so nice Im afraid anything will ruin it.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Some alcantara additions to my S3


----------



## rickmz (Jun 21, 2015)

New rims 19" FF-101 on my car









Here is a pic with 20" FF-102









And with my SUV










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickmz (Jun 21, 2015)

YumacVW said:


> Some Nice S3's, i see some have lowered and added aftermarket wheels. How has the ride changed? i just bought a regular A3 but it rides so nice Im afraid anything will ruin it.


I had two sets of rims FF-102 20" and the ride was terrible. I finally got my 19" FF-101 and lowered my car. I love it. Please see by pics below


----------



## YumacVW (Sep 19, 2009)

rickmz said:


> I had two sets of rims FF-102 20" and the ride was terrible. I finally got my 19" FF-101 and lowered my car. I love it. Please see by pics below


awesome! Thanks for the info. Your car looks great btw. :thumbup:


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

DSC_5529 by Nick Larson, on Flickr


----------



## 3Peat (Nov 19, 2014)

darksidegti said:


> dsc_5529 by nick larson, on flickr


oh yesssssss!!!!!


----------



## ayn (Mar 27, 2016)

Picked up a 2016 Mythos Black S3 this Monday. Car has Black Optic, Tech, Sport Seat Packages, also got wheel locks, cargo net, and Homelink. I finally got time to remove the front plate this evening, here's a quick photo. It's dark in the garage now, will try to take better photos this weekend. I ordered the grocery hooks and clips and the US Mill Works tow hook front plate bracket with quick release.


----------



## agpatel21 (Jun 21, 2006)

Few shots from the past weekend:


----------



## SK VeeDubR (Apr 18, 2008)

I know it's not an S3 (flame me if you want, I probably deserve it haha), but at least the wheels belong here. 





Man I love the S3.. If it were available in a manual here I would own one. Some great looking cars in this thread! :beer:


----------



## ayn (Mar 27, 2016)

Very nice R. I was gonna get one. Really wish the MT was available in the S3 as well. It was just that the R was too expensive to lease so I went with an S3 instead. I'm pretty happy with it overall. Next or second car will have the third pedal again for sure.


----------



## grAh4m (Oct 20, 2008)

turbo slc 2.9l said:


> I personally wouldn't ever do bags on a car of my own, but I'll admit your car (and the others I've seen so far) look pretty awesome with a bagged setup!
> 
> I have to ask, what kind of angle are the axles/cv's at when you have it lowered like in the 2nd photo? I'm guessing you don't drive around at that height..
> 
> ...


Is this your car or someone else's? First Beluga S3 I've seen. Love it.


----------



## turbo slc 2.9l (Dec 4, 2003)

grAh4m said:


> Is this your car or someone else's? First Beluga S3 I've seen. Love it.


That is my S3, I can see the confusion regarding the color because it changes depending on sun light. The color is actually Panther Black Crystal. I've been lucky to catch some of the different shades in a few pics, those two you mentioned are definitely looking kind of brownish/olive greenish to me also haha.

As far as the thread goes, nice photos everybody and keep them coming!!


----------



## I've got the bug... (Jan 3, 2015)

Lol beluga... I get it!!

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## turbo slc 2.9l (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## Alloy07 (Jul 16, 2014)

SK VeeDubR said:


> I know it's not an S3 (flame me if you want, I probably deserve it haha), but at least the wheels belong here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



S3 wheels look outstanding on your Golf ! we test drove a " launch edition " R before ordering our S3. Have had so many hatchs that we wanted a sedan. I didn't remember the Golf having silver mirrors, IMO they look great on your R.


----------



## saxonbrian (Apr 23, 2010)

picked this up yesterday

20160513_102357 by saxonbrian2, on Flickr

parked in the garage, she kicked the evo out!

20160513_170739 by saxonbrian2, on Flickr


----------



## UWbadger91 (Apr 10, 2016)

saxonbrian said:


> picked this up yesterday
> 
> 20160513_102357 by saxonbrian2, on Flickr
> 
> ...


Congrats! You're going to love it. I bought mine about a month ago and like it more and more everyday.


----------



## danktastic1 (Dec 9, 2015)

UWbadger91 said:


> Congrats! You're going to love it. I bought mine about a month ago and like it more and more everyday.


----------



## SK VeeDubR (Apr 18, 2008)

Anyone selling a ng a set of these 19" V-Spokes? PM me! (Pic for reference)



S3n said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## MCsquared81 (Feb 27, 2004)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 'AZA' (Feb 27, 2015)

Aesome pics! My winter and summer skins...









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

Tourenwagen said:


> Car looks amazing - Congrats!
> 
> Did you order the grill blacked out like that?


Black Optics package


----------



## Vbelisle (Oct 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jiannu (Jun 10, 2015)

Vbelisle said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love the front splitter. Is it far east?


----------



## Vbelisle (Oct 10, 2010)

jiannu said:


> Love the front splitter. Is it far east?


Thanks, yes it's a Far East splitter


----------



## will13k7 (Aug 30, 2015)




----------



## jiannu (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## oaksandnix (Aug 10, 2009)

MCsquared81 said:


> Mine is Audi Exclusive Samoa Orange...there are a few other Members around with Exclusive colors. Someone just picked up a Merlin Purple S3 recently.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Merlin Purple FTW


----------



## oaksandnix (Aug 10, 2009)

MCsquared81 said:


> Mine is Audi Exclusive Samoa Orange...there are a few other Members around with Exclusive colors. Someone just picked up a Merlin Purple S3 recently.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Merlin Purple!


----------



## jiannu (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## YumacVW (Sep 19, 2009)

MCsquared81 said:


> wow, this is beautiful. what wheels are those?


----------



## MCsquared81 (Feb 27, 2004)

YumacVW said:


> MCsquared81 said:
> 
> 
> > wow, this is beautiful. what wheels are those?
> ...


----------



## ctAL (Mar 7, 2013)

SK VeeDubR said:


> I know it's not an S3 (flame me if you want, I probably deserve it haha), but at least the wheels belong here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nothing to flame, sick car bro.

Yea......the no manual does not bother me, I just test drove a 2016 last Sat.

That Orange up above is freaking dope.


----------



## YumacVW (Sep 19, 2009)

MCsquared81 said:


> YumacVW said:
> 
> 
> > Neuspeed RSe102 19x9 et40 with stock Continentals
> ...


----------



## malibuboats91 (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## coolwater (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi!

































-cW


----------



## shaunreilly1983 (Jun 26, 2016)

Just picked up my new toy on Friday. Unfortunately I had to leave it at home while I go on vacation for the week in LBI.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ven0m (Jul 7, 2016)

Just picked her up on Friday, Jul 1st. Tints just got done - 35% all around.


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Ven0m said:


> Just picked her up on Friday, Jul 1st. Tints just got done - 35% all around.


congrats! enjoying it so far? :thumbup:


----------



## wasim12 (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## AZ. (Apr 18, 2014)

Camera pictures and no mods, but I want to see more S3s, so I figured I would post!

2016 Black with Black Optics Package & 35% all-around Tinted Windows:


----------



## 1S32K16 (Jul 5, 2016)

My 1 month old 2016 S3 Monsoon Gray with Black Optik package. Got lowered by Emmanuele Design on their springs and had them put ECS spacers I ordered. I went with 12.5 up front and 17.5 in the rear. Also got Tag's blackout package in gloss black. Need more photos but the guys at ED snapped these.


----------



## mikeyhandz (Feb 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vdubjc97 (Feb 8, 2002)

Before the tint









Trying to be artsy...haha


----------



## MrOwl (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## vdubjc97 (Feb 8, 2002)




----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## Bagrah01 (May 18, 2014)

*Beluga Brown*

































[/URL][/video]

[video][/video]

Previous A4

[video][/video]


----------



## Vbelisle (Oct 10, 2010)




----------



## wasim12 (Aug 6, 2011)

Vbelisle said:


>












Euro-spec tails?


----------



## Turbo slc 2.9l/ (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## 0-60Motorsports (Dec 27, 2009)

Turbo slc 2.9l/ said:


>


beautiful!


----------



## Vbelisle (Oct 10, 2010)

wasim12 said:


> Euro-spec tails?


Euro-Spec facelift taillights :thumbup:


----------



## P-40 (Mar 9, 2013)

KW V1
Niche Form wheels 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## wasim12 (Aug 6, 2011)

Vbelisle said:


> Euro-Spec facelift taillights :thumbup:


That's awesome. Are the turn signals sequential?


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Turbo slc 2.9l/ said:


>





Details? Suspension? Wheels? Size? Offsets? Looks good.


----------



## Vbelisle (Oct 10, 2010)

wasim12 said:


> That's awesome. Are the turn signals sequential?


Sure are


----------



## wasim12 (Aug 6, 2011)

And they're amber! Very well done :thumbup:


----------



## Turbo slc 2.9l/ (Jul 4, 2016)

GaBoYnFla said:


> Details? Suspension? Wheels? Size? Offsets? Looks good.


Thanks!
Suspension is H&R sports springs
Wheels are Miro 112 19x9.5 et40
245/35/19 nexen nfura su1 tires


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

#dirty


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Here's my month old the day I took delivery. I'm loving this thing!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jbed (Apr 18, 2016)

Menacing black on black on black optics. Only mod is the resonator delete kit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HBird (Jul 9, 2013)

From when I picked it up this weekend! From one MQB to another, and loving every bit of it


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

Ive had it for a year so I had it detailed


----------



## mikeyhandz (Feb 18, 2014)

@mikeyhandz_a3 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

So nice!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)




----------



## vdubjc97 (Feb 8, 2002)




----------



## wasim12 (Aug 6, 2011)

johnnyR32 said:


>


Never disappoints :thumbup:


----------



## Vbelisle (Oct 10, 2010)

JohnnyR32 and I at H2o












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)




----------



## will13k7 (Aug 30, 2015)




----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

will13k7 said:


>




Very nicely done Will.....clean, sits right....good job. What suspension is on it? Wheel spacers? Exhaust? More pics?


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Vbelisle said:


> JohnnyR32 and I at H2o
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## TheDeplorable1 (Oct 14, 2016)

Vbelisle said:


> JohnnyR32 and I at H2o


Not something I'd want to brag about.


----------



## will13k7 (Aug 30, 2015)

latest, moar negative camber and rear wavy rotors.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)




----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Local Houston meet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ. (Apr 18, 2014)

Super Street Covered an event at Long beach, there were a couple S3s there:

http://image.superstreetonline.com/...r1/xs-carnight-long-beach-2017-audi-sedan.jpg

This is probably the most aggressive bodywork I have seen on an S3:
http://image.superstreetonline.com/...t-long-beach-2017-custom-widebody-audi-s3.jpg
It's too much for me. What are your thoughts?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 13, 2017)

*Ready for autocross season*

https://scontent-iad3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=95a16ac44d038c66f6a8c273a6b394b9&oe=598D3DA0
https://scontent-iad3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=1998ec88278066394de6ba127aa31b69&oe=5983A4C3
https://scontent-iad3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=1777cca4faf0cc1e137ab1ae56bb10fb&oe=5951BDE5


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)




----------



## jiannu (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## jiannu (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)




----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Installed OEM Black Optics Grills and TAG Blackout Badges


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)




----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)




----------



## wasim12 (Aug 6, 2011)

jrwamp said:


>


Wowwww. How did I not think of this?? Brilliant :laugh:


----------



## Vbelisle (Oct 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

I need to put my reindeer kit on as well. :thumbup:


----------



## will13k7 (Aug 30, 2015)




----------



## will13k7 (Aug 30, 2015)




----------



## TornadoR32 (May 18, 2006)




----------



## normcaldwell (Nov 28, 2015)

The S3 looks great in every color. Some great pics in this thread. My pic doesn't do the car or color justice; but here it is.


----------



## jiannu (Jun 10, 2015)

Fresh install of mirror caps









Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## fiddypassat (Mar 28, 2012)

*Rare San Diego Rainy Day!*

2018 Still looking to go low... Probably gonna go with 034 Springs.










Before Tint with a little Google Flare...










Also After Tint


----------



## TornadoR32 (May 18, 2006)

Black emblems by Jonathan Stuver, on Flickr


----------



## maskari_GTi (Nov 6, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TornadoR32 (May 18, 2006)

BD7A4845-F9DC-433D-BDA6-A2FFA86E7739 by Jonathan Stuver, on Flickr


----------



## S3n (Nov 22, 2015)

Im on page 1 still loving this car🤙


----------



## TornadoR32 (May 18, 2006)

B706F96E-4306-4406-A31D-8A0716D3C3A0 by Jonathan Stuver, on Flickr

C6B017C6-4F84-4854-A767-F2846B82B307 by Jonathan Stuver, on Flickr


----------



## miktip (May 19, 2012)




----------



## normcaldwell (Nov 28, 2015)

Looks good!

What are the Konig 19x8.5 offsets?
Any spacers with them?
The tires look like they might be 245/35. What type and size?

I'm looking into wheels/tires. Vacillating between 18 or 19, as well as between 8.5 ET45/42 or 9 ET40.



miktip said:


>


----------



## miktip (May 19, 2012)

normcaldwell said:


> Looks good!
> 
> What are the Konig 19x8.5 offsets?
> Any spacers with them?
> ...


19x8.5 Konig. 42 offset 

No spacers

The 245's were installed by mistake at Audi Dealership where I bought the car...245/35 Sumitomo HTR Z. They fit the 8.5" wheel nice. Not so good on the factory 8" wheels...


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## motoent (Jan 21, 2019)

Is a video ok, too? S3 going fast on the German Autobahn.


----------



## Vossen Wheels (Mar 6, 2018)

*Audi RS3 - Vossen Forged - VPS-307
*




*Wheel Gallery*: The Vossen VPS-307 Wheel






*Vehicle Gallery*: AUDI RS3






























































































​


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## normcaldwell (Nov 28, 2015)

Fill 'er up.


----------



## RDF5186 (Sep 5, 2019)

Hopped over from Audizine Forum, the more Info the better. 

High Five from MD


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## testwerke (Aug 15, 2017)

normcaldwell said:


> Fill 'er up.



Looks track ready! I think you need to update your signature. What wheels?


----------



## normcaldwell (Nov 28, 2015)

testwerke said:


> Looks track ready! I think you need to update your signature. What wheels?


lol, yep; the red sled is ready for the next lapping day at the local road course track.
I was going to go last Saturday, but got sick. Shooting for later in September.

Wheels are Neuspeed RSe10 Semi Matte Graphite. 18x9 ET40, with aluminum centering rings from 1010tires.com 66.6 to 57.1. No spacers.
Tires are Michelin Pilot Sport 4S 255/35/18. I might try 265/35/18 next time.

This setup is still a comfortable daily, as well as a pretty fun occasional lapping day or HPDE car.


----------



## S3n (Nov 22, 2015)

Wow red looks good! 
Im stoked to say..im on page 1 of this thread..the sepang blue s3. This car has been basically problem free and still smiles everytime i drive. Cant wait to see what audi brings for 2020-21


----------

